# Anybody ever smoked a Stromboli or Calzone?



## smilenwsmoker

I'm fairly new to smoking, but my immagination is going off the deep end with possibilities.  Would love to smoke pepperoni and cheese.


----------



## meateater

Cheese, your in the right place. Better get a move on before the temps rise. Cold smoking cheese is a favorite here. Cheese, Pepperoni.......sounds like smoked pizza.


----------



## smilenwsmoker

Can you smoke cheese pepperoni and other miscellanious toppings in a dough wrap?  Will the dough cook?


----------



## eman

I think i saw a smoked calzone around here somewhere ?

 Have to do some searching.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve

SmilenWsmoker said:


> Can you smoke cheese pepperoni and other miscellanious toppings in a dough wrap?  Will the dough cook?


Yes you can... just bring your smoker up a bit in temp...


----------



## mballi3011

First off welcome Smilin to SMF. Now I didn't think that you could smoke/cook bread for some reason. Well give it a shot there and let us know maybe with some Q-view.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve

mballi3011 said:


> First off welcome Smilin to SMF. Now I didn't think that you could smoke/cook bread for some reason. Well give it a shot there and let us know maybe with some Q-view.


Yeah sounds iffy, but you def can... just like doing pizza in the smoker... I was actually hopeful on attempting something similar this weekend... I have done pizzas, and have been wanting to do my pepperoni bread, but never got around to it, but this weekend i am thinking something different from both... I got my Ideas from Cow Girl & GOT14U...

Cow Girl and a few others have done whole loafs...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=83419
GOT14U has also done a few different things similar to a Stromboli... (Unfortunately the pics have been removed, but you get the point)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/85015/bread-mexican-fatties-experiment-w-q-view

Go for it buddy, and let us know how it turns out... Hopefully i will let you know how my experiment turns out sometime next week...


----------



## carol peterford

We have  made stromboli and it was GREAT   gonna try a calzone in there now....


----------

